# ~~Meet Gage~~



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey there!!!
I just want to introduce my new little addition...His name is Gage. He is a Sable male. He is eight weeks old. He is such a sweet sweet boy. His sisters have been really good to him!!! I will be bringing him to Nationals with me...so any puppy sitters just let me know puppy sitters not snatchers:gossip:hahaha Tried to upload pics and of course they wont load for me...they are the ones that Lauire took and they would not load for her either so I will have hubby look at it tommorow sorry guys:Cry:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Megan, congratulations! I'm so happy to hear you have a new little soul coming into your house. If we can't get pictures how about his story?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea! Congrats on your new little puppy. I can't wait to meet him at Nationals.
Carole


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition!!  Can't wait to see pic!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK i stole it from FB, hope you dont mind Megan but you can not announce a puppy without posting a picture forum rules.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww, he's a doll


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy!

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, look at that face. Lucky for you I'm not going to Nationals. Otherwise you'd have to keep him attached to your waist. I want to hug that sweet boy. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....A sable pup would be really fun to have, just to watch the colors change! And other fun things too! 

So cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That little face is adorable. Maybe someday I will find a sable also -- I love them and I think watching the coat change would be so much fun! Congrats!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

What a great picture!! of Megan and Gage....so happy for you and your new addition to the family.

Leeann,
thanks for posting the picture


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How cute! I'm glad you found Megan's and Gage's photo. Welcome, GAge!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Meg! I am so happy you found another pup to love. :hug: A new pup really helps "heal" or it did for me. Betzie would want you to love another......

Gage is cute as a bug's ear! He has the face of a teddy bear!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh congrats Meaghan. You and Gage look so happy together.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Gage and I did really good through our first night at our house....we went to bed at 10:30 then he went out to potty at 4 back to bed till seven. We have all eatin and did our outside buisness...he loves to play and the other pups are doing great with him. What a weekend....yesterday Jillee passed her Delta society test with flying colors and now my sweet boy is home. I have always wanted a sable boy so here he is. More to come later!! But it is hard thinking of Betzie very bittersweet....but always very theraputic as well!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!.....How Wonderful!!.....What a cutie patootie!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait to meet you both Megan!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You are beaming with pride and joy in that picture! What an adorable puppy who looks like he is right where he belongs....your arms! More pictures please I want to watch him grow up!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy! That is wonderful, and Gage is just adorable.
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations, and what a beautiful little one!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Megan! You're really going to have to keep him away from those puppy snatchers at Nationals. He's too cute!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congratulations megan! he is an absolute doll!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Megan! Gage is adorable. Can't wait to meet you both at the National in Chicago!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Megan, congrats on your new pup. He looks wonderful in your arms.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, what a wonderful puppy fix you gave us all , Megan! Congratulations on the handsome & adorable little Gage. Love the name. 

And Leeann, you are tooo funny!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey there!! Thanks guys soo much for the kind words...we are havin a good time with him. Jillee is such a good big sister....its really heart warming to see.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! Gage is adorable!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Megan, Gabe is a real cutie. You can see the happiness in your eyes. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Megan! Gage is a cutie patootie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It's a BOY!! Hooray!!
Congratulations Megan. He's absolutely adorable. You look so happy in that pic and it's a well deserved happiness. Are you sure you want to take him to the National?? The charter members of the puppy snatching club will be there.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats, Megan! He's adorable. And you finally got a BOY!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sweet sweet baby.
Looking forward to seeing more of this handsome pup.
congratulations


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. What a cutie pie.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. He's a cutie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, hon, Gage is adorable! I'm so glad you have a new boy to dote on. You have so much love to give and he will be spoiled rotten, I just know it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! Now where are the videos of him and Jillee RLH??? And pictures of all the new boy outfits???


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations! What a doll. . .


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Amanda you know me too well i bought two shirts for him yesterday.....hahahahah...one says stud muffin and the other is a beach scene....I will take some videos and pics soon we are off to the vet soon. He did really well last night we went to bed at 10 and he woke up when the alarm went off at 6:20 hubby said he was awake just looking around...he is a sweet sweet boy!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that you all got to hear about my new Godbaby!! When I was visiting Megan a few weeks ago, we visited the pups, and she was gonna get a white boy - I said - OH NO - you gotta get this Sable guy - he is just too too cute!! I am so glad that she went with my thoughts cause I just think he is cute as a button - here are a few more pictures.
And if you guys dont like his name, you can blame me! It was one I suggested, trying to find something different - and I think it fits him perfectly!
Megan and Gary are going to be the perfect parents for this fabulous, cuddly, adorable guy! Kisses to Gage.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so sweet!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww great pictures Laurie, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are all so cute, but Gage is just so sweet.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear how things are going so far, Megan. What an adorable little guy!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Megan, Gage is a doll! You guys look great together.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, my! What an adorable little face! Congratulations, Megan!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Obviously I have been a haphazard forum reader this summer....

Wow Megan...a sable. My fave! :tea:

I am so sorry about Betzie but so happy for you about Gage.

Congratulations!

:hug:


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a little sweetheart!!!! Congrats on your new baby : )


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think we need to see some updated pictures :boink: Megan.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Gage is adorable. They are so sweet and delicious when they are wee "pups". 

I had alot of trouble uploading photos. I finally realized that the photos were too large. You may have to resize them. Go to the homepage and on the upper right hand corner there is a link to a website where you can resize your photos. SOmeone pointed this out to me. And it did the trick.

Vicki


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Megan, I can't believe I missed this thread! Congratulations! He is a doll.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hi guys!!!! My little man is doing really well.....i will say he is a mamma's boy though....which i love.he loves to play with his sisters alot....and they love playing with him as well. He has already been flying with me and we are going to nationals next week together as well. I will post some pics....i hope it works!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Here are some pics of Gage!!!*

Hey guys....I had to resize the pics so here are a couple. I will post some more tommorow now that I know how to do it....sorry ya all I am not computer smart at all or I would post pics everyday!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a sweet boy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Gage is sooooo cute.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Gage is just totally adorable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww he is so cute, I cant wait to hold him next week.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

he is going to be spoiled rotten i bet.....better love on him now because when i get there i have a feeling he wont be with his mamma to much!!! this is monte's little brother!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I love him- he's adorable!!! I have a sable/white parti male and I LOVE the coloring! Have fun with him


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Love the new pictures. He is adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He's sooooooo cute, Megan! I can't wait to see you again and meet your new baby.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's so cute. I can't wait to meet you and Gage. Puppy breath Yeah!


----------

